# Pimp My Victorinox 2



## bieniek (Aug 12, 2011)

Please, read this first. :sad0:

I made it as I did not to make this rubbish knife feel better. It will stay shite until forever, but somehow the woodwork makes me calm and meditative, just like sharpening.

The purpose was one, practising handle making and first steel-belt sander contact. 
Yeah and after, budda knows how many, years of service previous handle was ugly and stinky
Sanding went wrong and I made few overgrinds while thinning blade road, but basically that is why i even started. 

To learn and destroy:viking:

Handle is two cheapest hardwoods I could buy, it costed me around five bucks altogether?

And this way I made 230mm victorinox kiritsuke wa gyuto :tooth:
It even sounds shite


----------



## oivind_dahle (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice!!
Moved to Oslo yet?
How does it preform now?


----------



## Lefty (Aug 12, 2011)

Once again, nice work!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 12, 2011)

Coolest "budget" knife ever!. Really like the profile. FWIW I wouldn't call a Victorinox "shite" - decent stainless, if a little soft, very easy to sharpen. Thin and cut pretty well imo.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice victorinox, very pimp


----------



## Darkhoek (Aug 12, 2011)

Haha. I didn't see that one coming. Cool grind and nice work.

DarKHOeK


----------



## bieniek (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheers guys,

Oivind, still hanging around TRD for a next 14 days. But counting by the hours
The performance rose up, unfortunately I havent finished sides with fine papers yet so it catches food more than normally which drives me nuts. 
Other than that I sharpened it including jnat from Maksim and my grandfather and it definitely was sharp. 

Tim, unfortunately I call it shite because I like sharp, but I like even more when sharp sticks with me  And I cannot say really sharp edge stays on Victorinox, which would be nice since I am crazy about it and only laser-sharp will do.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 12, 2011)

I meant I sharpened it with stone my grandpapps owned, not on him


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice work!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice! Did you thin the blade at all?


----------



## tk59 (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job, dude! I would buy a knife that looked like that, haha! Excellent.


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

Could one of these be heat treated to a higher level? What is the steel, anyway?


----------



## Timthebeaver (Aug 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Could one of these be heat treated to a higher level? What is the steel, anyway?



I believe I read once that it is X50CrMoV, HRC ~55


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 12, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> What is the steel, anyway?



X55CrMo14


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 12, 2011)

So how hard could it get? (she asked)


----------



## obtuse (Aug 12, 2011)

58 with cryo maybe


----------



## RRLOVER (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks Good!!! I hope you had fun with the project.


----------



## echerub (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks nice! Helluva lot nicer than a stock Victorinox


----------



## jmforge (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice job. Those knives are ugly in their original form, but they are not completely horrible. Hell of a lot better than what is in many people's knife rack.


----------



## bieniek (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks again guys! 
Johndoughy I tried to thin mostly from like 2cm downwards, but i took some from upper part especially around the tip, which is quite thin now, but I thought some extra weight qould help, its too blade-light anyways
TK, its for sale now, with the AMAZING DRAMATIC offer of knife plus three-legged-sauce-stirrer for only 399.99. You get bonus of half price off on your next purchase. 
Terms and conditions apply. 

I quite like the steel, its taking hell of an edge, but hold it for like next to notime. Would be fun to harden it, if I had any clue of how.


----------

